# Strange Beersmith issue with different IBUs



## Truman42 (6/9/15)

Hi gents, Im having an issue with Beersmith where a cloud recipe I have is showing completely different IBus on my Ipad and my PC.

All settings are the same for boil time 90 minutes etc etc but on my PC the IBus are showing as 71.6 but on my ipad they are only 57.3. I cant work out why the difference. Note this is just the IBus of the Colombus 60 min addition not the total addition which is the same anyway as my other hop additions are all 0 mins.

Here are some images.

Ipad showing 57 IBU




Beersmith showing 76 IBU with everything else the same.






Also another issue Im having with Beersmtih is that despite tweaking the unit settings my grain will only show 4.1 kgs instead of 4.12 kgs on the PC. But shows 4.12 on the Ipad. I added rice hulls .25 kgs on the Pc but it shows as .2 instead.

Any ideas?


----------



## Coodgee (6/9/15)

Is there an option for alpha conversion %? It might be set differently between the two. It's under bitterness in bs2


----------



## dicko (6/9/15)

Make sure you have both the Ipad and the desktop set to whatever you use to formulate recipes, Tinseth or Rager Formula in settings....


----------



## Weizguy (6/9/15)

Tools > Options. *edit - v 1.3*


I suggest you have different increment setup on both devices, and also are using a different bitterness formula.
I also suggest you align the two lots of settings and choose the hop calculation method that best works with your perception of hop bitterness.


----------



## Truman42 (6/9/15)

Ahh yes that's it, I had tinseth on one and rager on the other.

Also with the unit settings I didn't realise increments meant decimal places. I changed it to 2 and all is fine again.

Thanks heaps.


----------

